# New guy, Clay Whittington!



## wcwhittington (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I'm Clay Whittington in Kinston, North Carolina. Currently Technical Director for numerous productions at two local theatres (Lenoir Community College Waller Auditorium and Grainger Hill Performing Arts Center).


----------



## DaveySimps (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome Clay from one TD to another. Glad to have you here on CB! Looking forward to reading your posts. Enjoy.

~Dave


----------



## Kaitlylyn93 (Feb 22, 2011)

wcwhittington said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm Clay Whittington in Kinston, North Carolina. Currently Technical Director for numerous productions at two local theatres (Lenoir Community College Waller Auditorium and Grainger Hill Performing Arts Center).


 
I'm surprised u didn't mention Suit Up?


----------

